# OUTRAGED! corn in my rabbits food.



## vona (Feb 24, 2013)

soo I have been searching for a good food for my bunnies, I would never try to cut corners with there feed. I went to our local farm supplier to get my bunnies some food. We had to have been in the store for about and hour just compareing the feeds they had available because well I want whats best for my babys I mean who doesn't? So we finally settled on southern states rabbit food. /the bag clearly states that the food is made with NO CORN. However upon further inspection we found this to be untrue... there was chunks of corn floating around with there food (which I just assumed was from the mills) and we just picked them out. Then my boyfriend and I started to pay very very close attention to each piece before feeding our bunnies everytime. My boyfriend insisted that there was corn actually within the pellets themselves. Now I didn't believe him at first cause well the bag says NO CORN and im sure they know this is harmful for rabbits so it cant be right???? WRONG I myself inspected the food and began keeping the pieces of corn as well as the pellets with corn in them, in a baggy. We asked several different people what they thought it was and all agreed that it is indeed corn. My boyfriend even tested a piece out that was packed in with a pellet and sure enough its corn. we also found actual corn pellets within there food very noticeable due to the lighter color. Totally upset that I have been trustingly feeding this to my bunnies I emailed the company and am currently awaiting a reply. Im going to be posting pictures as well. Rant over. Just very angry with this company. :nope: Thank you for reading....


----------



## majorv (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds like false advertising? Processed corn in feed isn't like fresh corn, which isn't easily digested by rabbits.


----------



## vona (Feb 24, 2013)

and this is what we found. but we haven't even gone through the whole bag yet, which we do plan on doing. Im bringing some to the store it was purchased from because we told them about our findings and they asked to see. Im also sending it to southern state's company.


----------



## vona (Feb 24, 2013)

my thoughts exactly, what caught my eye first off about this food was that it actually specifically said theres no corn, as im sure other brands don't use corn I just thought since they made it a point to put it on the packaging then they actually made sure the food was safe.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm not sure what to say about this situation itself - if it says no corn, there shouldn't be any! I think you did the right thing by contacting both the store and the company. Hopefully you'll get an answer.

Many feeds do include processed corn or some type of corn product. That goes for pretty much every animal, but doesn't automatically make it a poor choice. If something like Manna Pro, Blue Seal or Penpals is available to you, they are pretty widely known and commonly used among those who raise rabbits. They are generally good foods and keep the rabbits healthy. Purina is one that gets varied reviews. If you live in an area where you can get it fresh, people swear by it! But those who aren't close to a mill have trouble with it. Those are a few brands with good exposure and results. They're not as often used by pet owners just because many of the formulas are only available in 50 lb. bags, but I know each brand has more of a maintenance formula available in 25 lbs.

I've heard of Southern States before too, but I think it's more of a regional thing. I don't see it anywhere around here (central PA), so I haven't heard many reviews on it.


----------



## vona (Feb 24, 2013)

Im hoping they do email me back if not then I do have there mailing address and that's the next step ill take. And it just seems that if we just gave them there food they would have injested a lot of corn. I have heard of the brands you mentioned, mostly from members on R.O. but I have yet to see them here, I have another feed store I will be checking on as soon as I can. On the bag it says they are based in Richmond Virginia. I found some organic rabbit food online, would that be safe for my bunnies?


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm not familiar with your area of VA, but others have told me there are areas of the state that are difficult to find "livestock" brands, rather than just pet stores. If you have a Tractor Supply store, that is usually a good place to find various brands. You can also go on the website for each brand and see if their store locator turns up anything.

Oxbow and Sherwood Forest brand pellets are two that are mentioned here on RO a lot and are available online. Oxbow seems like a good choice, but is on the expensive side. When you're just feeding one or two rabbits, it's not such a big deal though. I'm on the fence about Sherwood personally, but several people here use and recommend it.


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Feb 24, 2013)

frankly speaking I don't really think digiest well in any animal
corn is for cattle and chicken, it's used for cornchips and tortilas and cornmeal

yeah corn can plug up your bunnies
so thumbs down on corn


----------



## vona (Feb 24, 2013)

thanks for the help guys im going to go and look up the foods online right now, I just want the best for my bunnies.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 24, 2013)

Whole corn is hard to digest if the animals don't chew it but processed corn is fairly digestable. Some corn in the pellet definintely won't hurt them although a pet rabbit that isn't partcularly active would probably do better on a lower protein, higher fiber feed. 
I do agree that it's strange that the bag would specificily say "no corn" and then have corn in it. Let us know what they say.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 24, 2013)

missyscove said:


> Whole corn is hard to digest if the animals don't chew it but processed corn is fairly digestable. Some corn in the pellet definintely won't hurt them although a pet rabbit that isn't partcularly active would probably do better on a lower protein, higher fiber feed.
> I do agree that it's strange that the bag would specificily say "no corn" and then have corn in it. Let us know what they say.




Yes, there seems to be a misconception that even ground-up corn is bad for rabbits. It's not the best thing, but does no harm.

But whole kernels are NOT ok.


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Feb 24, 2013)

Lola gets her food from Pratt's , here in arizona going to live stock is no place for bunny food most there live stock carries is cattle feed and sheep horse feed, Rabbits are not live stock...


----------



## vona (Feb 24, 2013)

the store I got her food from wasn't strictly livestock, they carry a wide variety of domestic animal products anywhere from bunny supplies to dog and cat supplies. but even so due to the experience we had I think im going to just going to order some offline, after I check one more store.


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Feb 24, 2013)

OLO HA HA HA!
you can't order offline your computer will be off, i think you mean online
:rabbithop:welcome1 to Bugs Bunny's Wabbit foodmart


----------

